# Schwinn mini stingray seat and sissy bar



## bikecrazy (Sep 9, 2021)

I have a bike that I am thinking of selling. It has what I believe to be a Schwinn mini stingray seat in very nice condition. This is the one with the molded cover stretched over the pan. Are these seats and sissy bars worth much? Thanks


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 9, 2021)

Not sure, but I may have an interest in it. My daughters just broke!


----------



## Robert Troub (Sep 9, 2021)

bikecrazy said:


> I have a bike that I am thinking of selling. It has what I believe to be a Schwinn mini stingray seat in very nice condition. This is the one with the molded cover stretched over the pan. Are these seats and sissy bars worth much? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1475349
> 
> View attachment 1475350



Certainly...so you're selling the whole bike? Or just the seat....


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 9, 2021)

I may sell the bike with or without the seat depending on what the seat and sissy bar is worth. For fun I put the seat, sissy bar, and high rise handlebars on a very nice 20 inch dx balloon bike, with beautiful patina og paint.I kept the seat and handlebars that came on the bike originally


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 9, 2021)

Looks like there is a few on eBay $75-100obo. Your looks nicer than those.


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 9, 2021)

What do you think the bike is worth?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 9, 2021)

bikecrazy said:


> What do you think the bike is worth?



I would think right there at $75/100. It is a Junior seat not as desirable. The bike is a beauty I will keep my eyes open to see if you put it for sale. Good luck


----------



## vastingray (Sep 11, 2021)

Message sent


----------

